# Prometheus (2012) Promo/Stills + Video (29x) Update



## Mandalorianer (17 Jan. 2012)

Regisseur: Ridley Scott
Cast: Noomi Rapace - Charlize Theron - Michael Fassbender
Premierendatum: 9. August 2012 (Deutschland) 
Prequel zur Alien-Saga





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## astrosfan (18 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Prometheus (2012) Promo/Stills + Video (11x)*

Schaut ja großartig aus. Bin gespannt auf den Film. :thx:


----------



## uvi70 (23 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Prometheus (2012) Promo/Stills + Video (11x)*

Schöne Ausschnitte, mal sehen, wie der Film wird!


----------



## thom115 (18 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Prometheus (2012) Promo/Stills + Video (11x)*

:thumbup:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Jone (20 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die diese Bildersammlung


----------



## Enne (3 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Bilder! DanKE11


----------



## cordobasx (3 Okt. 2012)

danke für die Prometheus-Stills


----------



## GlobalCinema (3 Okt. 2012)

Thanks for these.


----------



## Josef84 (3 Okt. 2012)

danke für die bilder


----------



## DaHirn (3 Okt. 2012)

War im Kino genialer Film


----------



## puppenkist (3 Okt. 2012)

Naja fand den Film eher langweilig


----------



## pupsi21 (5 Okt. 2012)

:thx: für die Stills


----------



## Walter1968 (6 Okt. 2012)

Der film ist nicht so gut


----------



## Bac (7 Okt. 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen Bilder :thumbup:
Film :zzzzzz:
:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## psychobasti (20 Okt. 2012)

Der Film war wirklich ne Wucht! Freu mich schon auf einen zweiten Teil.


----------



## pixiedust23 (27 Okt. 2012)

Awesome pics and what an amazing movie!!


----------



## Memphis4242 (30 Okt. 2012)

Ob Charlize im 2. Teil wieder aufersteht?


----------



## A_qua (20 Nov. 2012)

film war sehr gut!


----------

